# Repowering an old MTD/Monkey Wards with a Predator 301cc



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

I've got a late 70's or early 80's Montgomery Ward/MTD 8/26 blower with a B&S 8 horse that starts and runs good, but is wearing out and bogs down in moderate snow.
From the measurements I've done on the Predator 301 8hp motor, it looks like it will bolt up with minor mods! The shaft is the same size, the height is almost identical, and I'll only have to drill new holes to mount it and through the plate on that bolts up around the shaft. Amazing!
I've got a 25% off coupon for HF's sale on Labor Day, and got the wife convinced! I'll post photos here as I do it.
Kinda excited about winter coming now!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good luck on your re-power. Plenty of posts here on Predator repowers to help guide you through the process.

Looking forward to see your before and after pics.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks. Got some bad news from John, aka Waterlooboy2hp, about the Harbor Freight coupons... they don't honor them on the Predator engines, dang it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've got a 25% off coupon for HF's sale on Labor Day

Better Read the Fine Print on the Coupon. HF coupons as of late exclude Predator.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yup, they exclude about 15 categories or brands in the fine print. Predator is one. In my latest catalog the 8HP is listed at $240. For that or less you may find a used 8 hp snow engine and you don't have to worry about making it snow ready.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a B&S with electric start for $240 + shipping

Briggs and Stratton 20M114 0138 305cc Snow Blower Snowblower Engine | eBay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I like this option more than the Predator. For just under $300 you have a new snow ready engine with electric start and an alternator. With the HF engine you will easily spend hours fooling around with the jet and making a shroud to protect the linkages. I would bet service and parts availability will be better on a Briggs.

If the dimensions work for you I would jump on it before the price goes up.
Nice find!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

$199 here at Small Engine Surplus
Not sure how their shipping charges differ.
Comment in review said
"appears to be a surplus or spare engine left over from when these were being used on the John Deere 1130se"


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> $199 here at Small Engine Surplus
> Not sure how their shipping charges differ.
> Comment in review said
> "appears to be a surplus or spare engine left over from when these were being used on the John Deere 1130se"


Funny because they are the ones selling it on eBay for a higher price... :blush::blush::blush:
Shipping may be the same as on eBay (I think I've seen that in the past).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually to me shipping is about 10% more from Small Engines Surplus than it is with eBay..... but you pay $45 less, so it is better getting it directly from them.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I entered a handful of zip codes For kicks
shipping to
Independence Mo $23.09
Chicago 33.84
Me in Utah 44.84
Rochester NY also 43.84
Boston 55.48
Seattle 63.82


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

And...While we are discussing a "vs. Predator"...this is probably the same "Country of origin".
But this is for snow.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is the key point...... It is snow ready, has an electric start and alternator.

It is not an apples to apple comparison to the Preditor. At $199 plus another 25-60 dollars for shipping it is a better value than going to HF. IMHO.

As far as being a bit more expensive on EBay, I have seen that too in the past. Keep in mind EBay takes a cut. If they sell it themselves they don't payout a commission.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

The B&S engine looks nice, but the crankshaft is only 3/4" and mine and the Predator is 1". So I'd have to fart around getting new pullies and such.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, or you could do this.
3/4" to 1" inch w/Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

BillyM said:


> The B&S engine looks nice, but the crankshaft is only 3/4" and mine and the Predator is 1". So I'd have to fart around getting new pullies and such.


All you need is an adapter sleeve from 3/4" to 1" from eBay.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

In this description is says it's "Fixed Speed 3600 RPM"
Does that mean there's no throttle? 
http://www.smallenginesurplus.com/briggs-stratton-20m1140138-1350-professional-series-p-3381.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

BillyM said:


> In this description is says it's "Fixed Speed 3600 RPM"
> Does that mean there's no throttle?
> Small Engine Surplus.com 20M114-0138 Briggs & Stratton 1350 Professional Series Snow Engine


_*That is bad news.....!!!!*_
Yes, that means no throttle unfortunately..... I miss that part.....!!! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

So the B&S snowblower engine link on ebay says it is also a fixed speed 3600 rpm motor...
Would that be a big deal to lose the throttle and have it stay at that speed all the time?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Briggs-and-...=item3acaf73439:g:fsYAAOSwnipWYQf8&rmvSB=true


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

dbert said:


> $199 here at Small Engine Surplus
> Not sure how their shipping charges differ.
> Comment in review said
> "appears to be a surplus or spare engine left over from when these were being used on the John Deere 1130se"


$43.84 to my house!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

BillyM said:


> So the B&S snowblower engine link on ebay says it is also a fixed speed 3600 rpm motor...
> Would that be a big deal to lose the throttle and have it stay at that speed all the time?Briggs and Stratton 20M114 0138 305cc Snow Blower Snowblower Engine | eBay


It may be ok, but I'd rather have a variable speed engine on a 2 stage snowblower. :blush::blush:
I believe we have a member from Canada who did a conversion from a fixed speed engine to a variable speed engine. :blush::blush:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

BillyM said:


> So the B&S snowblower engine link on ebay says it is also a fixed speed 3600 rpm motor...
> Would that be a big deal to lose the throttle and have it stay at that speed all the time?Briggs and Stratton 20M114 0138 305cc Snow Blower Snowblower Engine | eBay


No, lots of small engines on mowers, generators, power washers are fixed speed. Even Hondas. Remember splash lubed engines get better lubrication at high rpms.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

There is something to what Stromr says. I recall reading in a B&S manual which said do not let the engine idle at low speeds for long. For that reason.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

still leaning towards the Predator repower.


----------

